# AR15



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

soooooo....... lets say I was thinking about buying an AR...... what would you reccomend? and why? manufacturer? barrel length? barrel weight? chromelined? stock style? I want your opinions and answers. ohh and one more thing, it aint gonna be a 223, It'll have to be legal for big game. what say ye?
o-||


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a DPMS fan. Their affordability, reliability, and customer service are all reason enough for me to give them my business. Plus, they offer many different chamberings--6.8, 7.62, 6.5 Creedmore etc.

If you're gonna use it for big game I would recomend at least an 18 inch barrel, 20-24 inches would be much better but obviously adds some weight to the gun.

I have a Prairie Panther (223) with a 20" barrel, 1in 8" twist rate to stabilize heavier bullets, two stage trigger, Mossy Oak camo coated, Skeletonized A2 black Zytel stock, topped with a Leupold Mark-AR 6-18X40 with Mil-Dot reticle. Sweet shooting son-of-a-gun.

As far as I know they are willing to customize almost all of their standard models as well. I've shot plenty of Bushmasters and they're great to shoot, but I don't know believe there is a sizeable difference for the price difference. IMHO.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you want an AR15 or AR10? If you want the smaller AR15 platform, your choices will be a bit limited. Unless you look at the Olympic Arms line. Or the Remington .30AR. DPMS has the widest choice of calibers in the AR10 platform.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

loke, splain the difference..... thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

An AR-15 shoots calibers similar to .223, .204, and I believe the .30 Remington AR

An AR-10 shoots calibers such as .308 Win, .243, 7mm-08, 6.5 Creedmore, etc


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chet, if you are at all interested. I am considering my AR-15 (Remington R-15 VTR) with a 4.5x14 Nikon Coyote Special mounted on it that I am thinking of getting rid of. I have put less than 200 rounds through it, and it pretty much sits around as a safe queen. I also have a fair amount of ammo that I could throw in for you....

this is all hypothetical considering you mentioned that you werent looking for a .223

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16662&hilit=coyote+special


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> An AR-15 shoots calibers similar to .223, .204, and I believe the .30 Remington AR
> 
> An AR-10 shoots calibers such as .308 Win, .243, 7mm-08, 6.5 Creedmore, etc


The AR 15 can be bought in over a dozen calibers to include the 243 WSSM or bigger. Bushmaster has the 450 Bushmaster. The difference between the AR 10 and AR 15 is basically long action versus short action cartridges.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Reb, that was much better put than I tried to explain.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still a little confused.... 308, 243, 260.... they're all short actions in my opinion.......
so a wssm would be ar15 and a wsm would be an ar10?
clear as mud i suppose......
Bax, you are a sexy sum-b, how much for an autographed photo?

so lets say I desire an AR10.... recommendations?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

For you Chet.... FREE 

I personally havent seen a WSSM chambered AR (not to say they arent out there...) But you are right about those calibers being short actions in a bolt, but I think Reb meant longer actions than say a .223.

Lots of guys go for the DPMS line because they have so many caliber options like the ones you just listed. But for a good ol .308 my personal favorite is an Armalite. No real reason other than wanting to be different though...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One other option to consider is the 6.5 Grendel by Alexander Arms. This caliber is supposed to be quite the distance shooter, but I personally dont have any experience with that caliber so I cant give any input there.

http://alexanderarms.com/

PS: your eyes dont deceive you. They do make a .17 HMR AR-15! I ordered a catalogue to get more info on them today!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> For you Chet.... FREE
> 
> I personally havent seen a WSSM chambered AR (not to say they arent out there...) But you are right about those calibers being short actions in a bolt, but I think Reb meant longer actions than say a .223.
> ..


The basic difference is that if the length will let it fit in the 223 mag it is on the AR 15 platform. If it is to long to fit it will be the AR 10 platform. The AR 10 is heavier to pack around. The 6.5 grendel is supposed to be an excellent cartridge and is getting popular in the AR. The 243 WSSM is used by quite a few coyote hunters. There are a lot of wildcat cartridges being done in the AR also. Here are a couple of custom AR builders that some of the coyote hunters use. They both make an excellent AR. http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/ http://specializeddynamics.com/


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If you're looking for something a little "different" in the AR platform, I'd go with the 6.8 SPC. Tons of the Texas guys are riding on this bandwagon right now and they claim it's a hog killin, whitetail smoking machine. Of course if you want to go with something a little bigger for possibly hunting dangerous game you could look at the 450 Bushmaster or even another one of Bill Alexander's creations the .50 Beowulf.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are tons of options available for the AR15. Most of the WSSM calibers are available from Olympic arms. Alexander Arms has their proprietary calibers. Proprietary means that unless you reload, ammo is going to be expensive and hard to find. I've heard of some 6mm wildcats based on the 223 family chambered in the AR15. I'm not sure they are that much of an improvement on the 223. You can get the Whisper calibers from SSK Industries. There is the 6.8 SPC. It shoots the same varmint bullets that I shoot in my 270 Winchester. Stick with the premium bullets like the Barnes TSX, they should work on big game. The 6.5 Creedmore looks interesting, as does it's proprietary twin the 6.5 Grendel. They AR15 will be substantially lighter than the AR10. But the AR10 gives you the option of larger calibers (with the exception of the short range 450 Bushmaster and 50 Beowolf) that will be more effective on large animals. Calibers for the AR10 start with the 243 Winchester, and go up to 338 Federal. You can even find the 300 Remington Short Action UltraMag. Most AR10s will wiegh in the 10-13 pound range. Ar15s will wiegh in the 7-10 pound range depending on barrel lenght and contour.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I just figured that I would do some research as well on the idea of getting an AR-10 and here are some ideas that I found

*Remington R-25 (.243 Win, 7mm-08, .308 Win)*
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/defa ... code=84107

*Armalite AR-10 (.308 Win)*
http://www.armalite.com/Categories.aspx ... 488ec48776

*Rock River Arms LAR-8 (.308 Win / 7.62 NATO)*
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm? ... ory_id=254

*DPMS (.243 Win, .260 Rem, .308 Win, .338 Federal, 6.5 Creedmoor)*
http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/

*Bushmaster .308 ORC *(makes the Remington model)
http://www.bushmaster.com/catalog-308ORC.asp

*Olympic Arm*s (all WSSM calibers)
http://www.olyarms.com/index.php?page=s ... &Itemid=37

I'm sure there are other manufacturers out there that make larger calibers like you are looking for. But hopefully this helps


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I will swear by CMMG. They custom machine each rifle and prices are AMAZING! I think I have 5 CMMG's now and I couldnt be happier with them. Also, if your looking for alternate calibers, look into Robinson Arms. They are local out of Salt Lake..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I owned a CMMG and would agree. Nice gun and affordable


----------

